# How many shrimps are enough?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

In a 120 litre planted aquarium would there be enough nitrates by keeping just Amano Shrimps?

How many Amano Shrimps in sush an aquarium would not starve to death but also provide a good balance in nitrate levels?

Always assuming that there are no plants in the aquarium that Amano Shrimps especialy like!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Good question... IMO, shrimp do not put enough bio-load in a tank to keep your nitrate levels up. 

It is a good idea to provide extra food for your shrimp at least once or twice a week depending on how much algae is in your tank.

I have never had a problem with Amano's eating any plants that I maintain in my tanks.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I was thinking that the shrimp can provide enough nitrates....

Do Amano Shrimp eat hair algae? Would they die in a 30 degrees celcius tank? What about the changing pH by my DIY CO2, can they survive the pH changes?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i have heard 1 shrimp per gallon...but that you should gradually build to that number to be certain of water quality and food for the shrimp.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

hadjici2 said:


> I was thinking that the shrimp can provide enough nitrates....
> 
> Do Amano Shrimp eat hair algae? Would they die in a 30 degrees celcius tank? What about the changing pH by my DIY CO2, can they survive the pH changes?


I guess it could be possible for shrimp to provide enough nitrates but it would take a great deal of them.

Yes, Amano shrimp eat hair algae.

30 Celsius/86 degrees is a little too hot, most shrimp prefer the same temps as tropical fish do. I would not go above 80 degrees for shrimp.

If your KH is 3 or above you should not have any drastic PH changes, which would be harmful to shrimp. If your PH drops from say 7 to 6.5 when adding C02 then that would be ok.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

You can prob have about 3 shrimp per gallon but only if it is a shrimp only tank and definetely not added all at once. Remember the tank has to be mature and zero Ammonnia/Nitrate or the shrimp will surely die. Adding a huge number of anything will more than likely cause an ammonnia spike. If it was me I would start with a small number and increase it every week or so.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Do GHOST shrimps eat hair algae?

Does anyone know how to breed them?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ghost shrimp are mainly scavengers, but may nibble on algae.

Here is a tidbit on breeding Ghost shrimp... http://fish.orbust.net/ghostshrimp.html


----------

